# interactive online walkthrough of a london squat



## landpirate (Jan 14, 2013)

I found this piece of work by a photographer called Adrian Nettleship. he has made an interactive photographic walkthrough of a london squat. Its pretty cool. I thought people might like to play around with it.

http://www.wired.com/rawfile/2013/01/interactive-squat/?pid=4595


----------



## noitanicullaH (Jan 14, 2013)

This is nice


----------



## Tude (Jan 14, 2013)

That is pretty cool!!


----------



## tobepxt (Jan 14, 2013)

pretty cool. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 17, 2013)

Hell yeah, thanks for posting this.


----------

